# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Уникальные разработки компании «Каньон»

## acontinent

*Уникальные разработки компании «Каньон» с легкостью преобразуют любые типы фасадов*


*Скучные серые здания можно превратить в привлекательные дома со своим характером и изюминкой. Один из вариантов - навесные панели для вентилируемых фасадов, производством которых в России занимается компания «Каньон».*





История компании берет начало с 2003 года, с тех пор специалистами компании постоянно совершенствовалась технология производства панелей из фибробетона. Являясь синтезом новейших технологий и талантливых дизайнерских решений, сегодня фасадные системы «Каньон» входят в число самых популярных отделочных материалов для облицовки дома.


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], имитирующие различные текстуры натурального камня и кирпича, отличить от оригинального материала практически невозможно. Помимо привлекательного внешнего вида, такие панели лишены недостатков оригинальных материалов  они устойчивы к внешним воздействиям как и натуральный камень, стоимость их более привлекательная, а монтаж - быстрый и удобный, не требующий особых навыков. Также панели намного легче натурального камня, что в свою очередь значительно облегчает конструкцию.







Среди неоспоримых преимуществ и достоинств фасадных систем «Каньон»:разнообразие дизайнерских решений и текстур;возможность выполнять облицовку фасадов в любое время года и при любой погоде;благодаря своей прочности, срок службы составит не менее 40 лет;высокий уровень пожаробезопасности;

Современные фасадные панели из фибробетона можно назвать революционным решением для наружной отделки зданий, они позволяют не только существенно изменить внешний вид дома, но и улучшить эксплуатационные характеристики внешней части стен.


*Контактные реквизиты «Каньон»:*


*Москва*, Рубцовская набережная, д. 3, стр. 1


+7(495)7783542; +7(977)1000035


*Санкт-Петербург*, Проспект 9-го января, д. 3,


+7(812)9201310; +7(931)5364322


Веб-сайт: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

